# hcg diet



## salmonslayer91

today is my third day on Hcg drops my father lost 25lbs in 30days so if it worked for him i hope itll work for me 

you start off taking the drops andw three gorage days where you eat everything in sight followed by 20 or so days of very low calorie intake with drops and bam after a month or so your done you are suppost to (and my dad did) lose at least a 1lb a day some time 3 sometime 0 but usually 1 lb a day we will see how it goes


----------



## Wolf mom

Wow.

I'd wonder about the _very low _ calorie intake for "20 or so days" Are you getting enough nutrients (vitamins/minerals)? What about slowing your metabolism? I've heard that usually if you drop weight so quickly, it returns pretty fast. 

Are these questions answered in taking the hcg diet?


----------



## salmonslayer91

yes i dont have my booklet right now but as my memory serves meals generally are supposed to remain (((UNDER))) 500 calories a day which in its self is really low and a person would lose weight with that low anyway but the hcg is a type of human hormone that stops your body from burning muscle and to pull from your fat reserves it has a very extensive recipe book that requires meats fruit and veggies following the entire program you are required to ease your self off for two weeks after in order to not regain all the weight that was just lost and to "reset" your metabolism.


----------



## Yldrosie

My nephew did this diet. He lost 40 lbs in 30 days. But, he said he had some friends that did it, and in no time flat, they gained it all back, plus some. I don't think I could do a 500 calories a day. I'd get to hungry. But, for some, it's worth a try.


----------



## salmonslayer91

I think this will be a kickstart to eating and living healthier but very dangerious afterwards i would be so upset if i lost some much only to gain it back...


----------



## MNBobcat

The 500 calorie per day puts your body into ketosis (burning of fat). The HCG causes your body to burn the long-term (yellow) fat that is hard to get rid of. Because of the fat being burned, your body has more than 500 calories per day. A 500 calorie per day diet without the HCG would not be healthy.

Its imperative that you drink a ton of water. Flushing that much fat through your liver requires water.

I've lost 75 pounds since last may. The first 50 were simply by eating low carbs. The last 25 pounds were the HCG diet. I've done two 21 day HCG diets. We eat really, really good food on the diet. You don't get hungry.

Oh...and my cholesterol and glucose levels all dropped to normal.


----------



## Elffriend

You can get into ketosis with a lot more calories than that by cutting way back on the carbs. What is the recommended 500 calories/day composed of?


----------



## my3boys

Elffriend said:


> You can get into ketosis with a lot more calories than that by cutting way back on the carbs. What is the recommended 500 calories/day composed of?


I would be interested in knowing this too.

Did you have a book or other resource you used?


----------



## salmonslayer91

i know the main hcg protocol book can be found here http://www.pharmacyescrow.com/hcg-diet.aspx its long but informative


----------



## ErinP

Elffriend said:


> You can get into ketosis with a lot more calories than that by cutting way back on the carbs. What is the recommended 500 calories/day composed of?


I agree. 
I stay in ketosis at 2000 calories a day, so long as my carbs stay below about 50g... :shrug:
Also, one of the natural byproducts of ketosis is appetite suppression. (Since I see that's one of the things this website claims for hcg)


----------



## Pink_Carnation

So who knows what they use to make HCG? I could manage something like that if I had to but ick.


----------



## salmonslayer91

hcg is a female pregnancy hormone... that can be taken by either injection or orally, drops. i Wouldnt have tried it unless i could see the results on "real" people ie my parents

ps, IM FLIPPIN HUNGRY!!!  i usually eat OVER 500 calories a meal not a day


----------



## Pink_Carnation

I don't mind that it is a hormone ...it is the fact they get it from urine that adds the ick factor.


----------



## salmonslayer91

Pink_Carnation said:


> I don't mind that it is a hormone ...it is the fact they get it from urine that adds the ick factor.


:shocked:

great now ill be thinking of that everytime  !


----------



## Lone Pine

I am wondering how you are doing on the hCG plan? I had never heard of it till reading your post, so started doing some research. Im going to try it as soon as I can get some extra cash. 

Please keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## salmonslayer91

well ill tell ya im hungry! but im seeing some pretty good results! yesterday was day seven so in one week i have dropped (((...10...))) lbs so im pretty stoked

here is a picture of the brand i am using http://www.zimbio.com/HCG+Weight+Lo...P/Green+Web+hCG+Drops+Dr+Simeons+Quick+Weight

i know that many of the hcg's avail at the local rite aid were not REAL HCG they were somthing else labled as hcg and they were twice as expencive so check out the green web brand they have a main website youll have to google it but it i remember it was only 15 dollars ro so for the bottle


----------



## Yldrosie

Okay, I'm in. Just ordered some of this stuff. Hope I can do it. Found a great site with a lot of infor and a discussion board. HCG 1234. Everyone on the board sounded like they were happy with the product. I ordered the drops. My nephew did his with the shots, but I'll pass on needles. Gives me the willies to think about them. LOL


----------



## salmonslayer91

keep us up to date on this post or sub forum as ill be interested in how it goes for you


----------



## Yldrosie

Three days in the mail, then a start.


----------



## d37fan

I just started this protocol this weekend, mine is under Dr.'s supervision and compounded by the local pharmacist. So far no problems and great results. the choice of food is a lot more than I was led to believe. For the meat, you can have beef, veal buffalo, skinless chicken breast, white fleshed fish, lobster, crab, and shrimp. The veg. choices are as extensive also. My pharmacist did this and he lost 85 lbs over a period of 5 months, so I am stoked. Anyway, best of luck to you on your success .
Dale


----------



## whodunit

I started on the 23rd at 321.6 pounds. I gained a pound the first day, but by the 28th I weighed 307.7, so about 15 pounds in four days. Much of it could be water, but I have been drinking water faithfully. I'll report in tomorrow on my weigh in.


----------



## whodunit

It looks like I gained .8 pounds since yesterday. Maybe my water levels are leveling off?


----------



## salmonslayer91

15lbs in 4 days!!!!!!!!!! holy son of a . i weight 320 when staring we are pretty much equal now!!!! lol


----------



## Guest

You know, I've lost a lot of weight, but not on any kind of diet or anything. When my wife got sick, and started spending weeks at a time in the hospital, I didn't cook as much, or as often. I thoroughly dislike fast food restaurants, so I'd get up in the morning, eat 4 or 5 eggs, do my chores, drive to the hospital, sit around most of the day, come back, do my chores, pick a bag of fruit, go back to the hospital and nibble on fruit. I weighed 288 pounds to start with, volunteered to give her a kidney, they demanded that I drop to 250, which I did, but she had too much damage already. Months went by and as she got sicker, I became more distracted. I realized that she always liked a lot of food that I wouldn't ever buy if not for her, if it wasn't here, I wouldn't eat it. Now that she's gone, I still ain't buying any processed food, still eating a lot of eggs, and working on finishing up my canned and frozen stuff from last year. I've gone from a BMI of 35.1(30 is obese) to 26.8(barely overweight). 288 pounds to 220. And still losing. I usually shed about 40 pounds once we're in the hot part of the year, with all the gardening. Lordy mercy, I'm already just a shadow of myself, if I lose a lot this summer I'll be a stick.


----------



## whodunit

salmonslayer91 said:


> 15lbs in 4 days!!!!!!!!!! holy son of a . i weight 320 when staring we are pretty much equal now!!!! lol


So say the scales. :bouncy: I have used the same one every day.

I might have even weighed up to 331 pounds maybe a week or so before I started, since the Wii wouldn't let me do a fitness test saying that I had exceeded the limit, which was 330 pounds according to DW. :sob:

I'm just concerned why the GAIN from yesterday? I did drink less water (forgot my bottles and I was at work). 

Honestly, the only time I cheated was two French fries on Monday and maybe six Cheez-its last night before bed (I was really craving something salty and crunchy). I do use some fat-free balsamic vinegar dressing (25 calories for 2 T). It does have some sugar but it's very low on the list. The main ingredients are vinegar, herbs and a thickener. Should ditch it and stick to vinegar?

I do think I need to watch the meat more closely since I tend to estimate high (we moved and I can't find my digital scale). 

Also, it's kind of frustrating because some places say you can have things like broccoli, grapes, etc., while the actual protocol says nothing about those. I'm going to start sticking to apples, oranges and strawberries for the fruits.


----------



## d37fan

My scale reading this am showed me down 13 lbs from my gorge weight on Sunday. Never dreamed it would come off this fast, almost scary. I have my 1 week checkup tomorrow so we will see what the Dr. says. From what I have been told, any carb or fat, even in the smallest amount will be counter productive. Also you have to watch some of the stevia sweeteners, as they have some forms of other sugar in them. Anyway, continued luck. :goodjob:
Dale


----------



## Yldrosie

Congratulations on the weight loss. Did your doctor give you a list of what to eat, or did it come with the packet for the product? I need to find out more about the diet requirements. Thanks.


----------



## d37fan

The local pharmacy had the guide and a cookbook that I had to purchase two weeks before I started the treatments.


----------



## whodunit

I weighed in at 303.2, which is 19.2 pounds less than my weight about 9 days ago. That's an average of 2.13 pounds a day.


----------



## bluemoonluck

Found this article on MSN today...... interesting read.

http://health.msn.com/healthy-living/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100270777&gt1=31036


----------



## whodunit

301.3 this afternoon


----------



## Yldrosie

Okay, I start the starvation tomarrow. Top weight, 178.


----------



## whodunit

299.8


----------



## Yldrosie

This am, 175


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I want to know what you are eating. Tell me a daily meal plan. Tell me Meal one, Meal two, Meal three, etc.

I know that the bigger you are, the quicker you lose. If you weigh 300+ pounds, the weight will come off fast (at first), compared to someone who needs to lose 15 pounds.

I want to see meal plans. What are you eating?


----------



## Yldrosie

This AM, 173

I'm not really following a plan. Just sticking to the things on the guide. BUT-no flour products, no dairy- 
This am, strawberries and a plain broiled lean hamburger for breakfast. Last night, a fish filet sauted in lemon juice and soy with a huge salad with vinegar and a smattering of olive.
I want to know about Whodunit too.

I am walking an hour each morning, and lots of garden work in the PM.


----------



## whodunit

I spread my food out so I can eat small amounts all day.

Essentially my daily foods are:

8 oz. lean meat, grilled (chicken breast, steak, an occasional patty of grass fed beef)

Up to 6 cups green leafy vegetables: cabbage, broccoli, lettuce, asparagus, cucumbers, tomatoes, celery

2 fruits: apple, orange, strawberries

2 Melba toast

2 multi-vitamin, B-12, occasionaly sugar-free electrolyte drink mix

Almost 1/2 gallon of water a day

Technically, meals are:

Breakfast: coffee with a T of milk, sugar-free sweetener
Lunch: 4 oz. meat, 3 C vegetables, fruit, Melba toast
Dinner: same as above


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Pink_Carnation said:


> I don't mind that it is a hormone ...it is the fact they get it from urine that adds the ick factor.


I have some friends that have done this HCG diet and they all were successful. A couple gained it all back. (sadly) however it was explained to me that it is human hormone that is used, which is diluted into homeopathic solution, ( so low dose) and not from urine. So maybe a closer look and re-checking the information for verification would be a good idea for all of us. Is this good news folks?..check it out. 
Take care---Patsy


----------



## bluhollow-lady

Pink_Carnation said:


> I don't mind that it is a hormone ...it is the fact they get it from urine that adds the ick factor.


I have some friends that have done this HCG diet and they all were successful. A couple gained it all back. (sadly) however it was explained to me that it is human hormone that is used, which is diluted into homeopathic solution, ( so low dose) and not from urine. So maybe a closer look and re-checking the information for verification would be a good idea for all of us. Is this good news folks?..check it out. 
Take care---Patsy


----------



## Yldrosie

Check in, Whodunit, inquiring minds want to know how it's going. So far, I'm down a solid 5 lbs. You?

Anyone else doing this?


----------



## whodunit

Well, I was 296.7 earlier tonight, but the more accurate weight will be in the morning. I'll post as soon as I know.


----------



## whodunit

Well, 299.8 this morning, which is weird. Oh well.



On the positive side, I feel well. I seem to have more energy than when I was eating more and more frequently. I also noticed that I get far fewer headaches than I did before. Previously I might average maybe 3-4 a week, especially in the mornings. I also have less heartburn than normal. I am less stiff in the mornings. My attitude or outlook on life also seems to have improved; I am more positive about things. I have also gone from a snug 44 waist to a very snug 40.

On the negative side, I am hungry maybe 3 times a day. I am talking actual hunger pains with stomach growling, etc. It is usually satisfied pretty easily with a small amount of food. My skin is also dry especially my hands. Some of this I can attribute to hand-washing which I do at least 10 times a day due to my job, but I also have some under my eyes and the bridge of my nose. I also noticed the skin on the back of my neck feels tight or dry. My face looks tired, but some of that can be explained from lack of sleep. I get maybe 6-7 hours a night depending on the day. I&#8217;ve been working an average of 50+ hours a week with some 16 hour shifts.

One thing to remember about this is losing weight is not just physical. It&#8217;s also psychological. I strongly believe I fit the bill for being a &#8220;food addict&#8221;. I was eating myself into an early grave and risking my family&#8217;s well-being. I ate numerous times a day, whether I was actually hungry or not or even when I had already eaten recently. 

I am reading a book on addiction and a couple things I learned is I have to make a choice between being &#8220;happy&#8221; or &#8220;high&#8221; right this instant or being that way for life. Food makes me feel good. BUT I have also learned that the high is often over very quickly and I go from being high to being depressed because I was fat and had no discipline. So, I would eat again to get the high back. I&#8217;ve learned this is a vicious cycle.

I am also learning that I have to immediately cut off the thoughts of overeating. I try not to let it take hold. I have the thought, but then I try to divert my attention and not dwell on it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Yldrosie

I agree, less heartburn. I hadn't thought about it but it's true. I am feeling better too. Seems like it's easier to get out of a chair. LOL This stuff isn't like speed, but does give you more energy. I don't even think about it, but find myself looking for things to do. Unlike you, I don't work outside, but there's plenty to do here. I am taking care of things I have neglected for awhile.

Oh, and weighed in this am at 170. My pants don't hurt so bad now. LOL


----------



## whodunit

295.2


----------



## whodunit

Stuck at 295ish for the last three days now, but my clothes are definitely less tight. I've had some "minor" cheats and haven't had that really hungry feeling lately. Started refocusing today.


----------



## Yldrosie

169 and holding. But that's 9 lbs the first week. I feel better already


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Are you folks doing any exercise? Walking?


----------



## whodunit

I walk over 2 miles a day just at work and going about my day. The program says light exercise only such as walking 2-4 miles a day.

My weight this morning was 293.5 lbs., for a total loss of almost 30 pounds since March 22.


----------



## whodunit

292.2

Wearing 40" jeans today.


----------



## Yldrosie

Sorry I haven't checked in. Been in bed really sick for 3 days. And rats, even with not beeing able to eat much, still only lost a pound, so back at it today. I feel somewhat better. Anyway, I usually walk my dogs for an hour in the hills behind my house. I'ts a really good workout, lots of up and down.

Oh, and this am, 168.


----------



## Yldrosie

This AM, 166
That's 12 pounds in 2 weeks. And I took 3 days off with no drops which slowed me down.


----------



## whodunit

Yldrosie said:


> This AM, 166
> That's 12 pounds in 2 weeks. And I took 3 days off with no drops which slowed me down.


Good for you!

On Saturday I had a more significant cheat but not as much as I used to do. It started with Costco samples, which I had actually planned to do ahead of time. But, I ate more than I had intended. 

I think that then set me off. When I got home, I ate maybe 10 Ritz crackers and several handfuls of M&Ms.

All said and one I probably still ate less calories than I burned.

Then yesterday, I had to improvise because I worked an unplanned shift and was 60 miles away without my normal food.

So, I went to McDonald's and got two salads (for the entire day) with grilled chicken breast and their low-fat balsamic vinegar dressing. I also used the croutons. Again, probably more than 500 calories for the day, but still a deficit.

I weighed this morning at 289.3, which is a 3 pound loss from Saturday.


----------



## Yldrosie

WOW! That's a lot of weight you lost. Seeing it come off so fast is really an incentive. Maybe I can get this stuff off too. Congrats to you.


----------



## whodunit

I'm about the same but expect to show a loss tomorrow. I've gone down in my waist. I mentioned the 40" jeans and last night had to have DW put another hole in my belt since my pants were sagging. I'm relaly hoping for a 40 pound total loss by May 2.


----------



## whodunit

288.1 on Sunday morning, but we had an Easter breakfast at church and I ate all kinds of "bad" things. I got back on track that night and am doing fine today.

My weight this morning was in the 289 range.

I'm in the final stretch with my last day being May 2, so I am hoping for a 40-pound total loss by then.


----------



## whodunit

287 this morning.


----------



## whodunit

285 this morning.


----------



## hardworkingwoman

I was just checking to ask this question! I have been looking into this also. I am interested to hear how anyone likes or does with this program. Funny how that works.


----------



## hardworkingwoman

Where did you get it? Have you ever heard of hcg2000? That is the one I am looking at.


----------



## hardworkingwoman

Sorry for all of the questions. does the hcg curb your appetite or are you hungry all of the time? From what I read it is supposed to reset the hypothyroid. But what I want to also know is, is this a long term thing you have to keep taking?


----------



## whodunit

I did get hungry often, but it was that gnawing physical hunger rather than what I call a psychological one. The way I handled it was to spread out my food, so I always had a bit to eat when that happened. However, for me it to happen less and less as I adjusted to a 500 calorie a day diet. 

The psychological hunger is still there, but I found it easy to control by just giving into some minor cheating (I know that sounds bad) or eating something of my food for the day. It could be the drops or it could be the simple fact that my blood sugar ;eveled out thus eliminating cravings as the level rises and falls.

I'll write more of my experience later.


----------



## hardworkingwoman

I got my hcg2000 yesterday and today I start! I have 30 lbs that I want to lose. I guess this is the loading day and tomorrow. I was wondering if anyone has heard that you shouldn't take hcg when mensturating? Since it is a hormone I wasn't sure if it would affect anything like that. Do you take it first thing in the morning or do you just take it 3 times a day when you feel like it? I didn't get directions with it.
Thanks!


----------



## whodunit

Not sure about the menstruating part, but I spread my drops out throughout my waking hours. I also tried to hold it under my tongue for as long as possible and not eat anything immediately after.

I'm off for the three week break, but plan on starting again to see if I can lose more. 

I lost about 35 pounds total in the 42 days, but have to admit I was not as picky about things especially toward the end.

I spent the last two days eating way too much since I was celebrating an important event, but am back on track this morning.

Right now I am struggling with how much to eat during the break since the directions only stated "a normal amount of calories". I am going to either count calories (maybe shoot for 1200 a day) or just add a meal to my regimen, such as eating breakfast.


----------



## Abouttime

Check out this website-it will answer a lot of questions.

http://www.lowcarbfriends.com/bbs/hcg-diets/


----------



## larita

Where is a good source for buying HCG ?


----------



## Abouttime

I bought mine from Intermountain, but if you visit the website I referred there are lots of threads about different options.


----------



## farmer_nurse

I'm starting the hCG diet today. Got my drops from hCG1234. I've looked at the diet plan and have a few questions that hopefully those of you who have done this before can help me with. There are only about 8 vegetable listed. Is that really all the veggies that can be eaten. For instance I can't eat green beans or broccoli or cauliflower? Also it says to never have more than one veggie at a time. What difference does that make and is that how you are doing it? And last but not least... what is a vegetable serving, one cup, two cups... I've even tried other websites and none of them really say.
Thanks all. I started today at 185.4 (the most I've ever weighed and 3# heavier than before I did the loading days! Thanks all for the inspiration, I hope this works.


----------



## whodunit

I think you are supposed to stick to the green leafies, i.e. lettuce (I use spring mix/baby spinach), broccoli, cabbage, kale, etc. I don't believe green beans are allowed, but I had some periodically anyway since they are so low in calories and bulky.

The fruits are supposed to be strawberries, grapefruit, oranges and apples. I occasionally had some grapes, but they are probably higher in sugar content than the other (just guessing).

I am back on the program for another six weeks. My total loss was about 37 pounds, but at some point prior to going back on I had apparently gained almost 10 pounds. Some can be attributed to that natural fluctuation, but to be honest I did not eat properly during my three weeks off the diet.

BUT, I started the program again on the 20th (taking the drops and eating high-fat for two days) and on the 22nd started the eating program.

On the 22nd, I weighed 293.4. I followed the plan and this morning I weighed 288.4, so that's a five pound loss in one day.

I am sure much of that is water since I have been peeing like a sieve, but still...amazing. 

This six week cycle will be more difficult because we have a couple birthdays in our family and I'll actually be out of town much of it at some training. I'll be eating in a cafeteria, so hopefully they have some good choices and I can keep on track.


----------



## whodunit

286 even this morning


----------



## larita

I started hcg last Sunday (5/22) as of today( 5/26) I am down 8 pounds...I feel great! :happy:


----------



## farmer_nurse

Weighed in this morning at 180.6. Was down to 179 yesterday. I'm not losing it as fast as I'd hoped but I am losing. I am also hungry, especially in the late afternoons! Any tricks to get around this. I am trying to spread the food out during the day.


----------



## farmer_nurse

I think I found the culprit to my slow loss and the afternoon food craving. I was making my fish and cabbage for lunch yesterday and went to put on the lemon pepper. I looked at the ingredients and the first two were salt and sugar!!! This was a brand I'd never bought before but I assumed that it would be lemon peel and pepper like all the other brands. That's what I get for assuming. Down to 178.8 this morning so am feeling much better.
*WHODUNIT* WAY TO GO!


----------



## larita

Well.........thanks to the holiday and all that great food I need to loose the same 3 pounds AGAIN......


----------



## lilmizlayla

i just bought the shots...i am 164 and at 5'7 i feel gross. so are you guys taking the homeopathic HCG or the prescription strength? and how are they able to get away with selling it if it is a prescription drug?

and yes..a woman can still take it while TOM


----------



## whodunit

I'm using the homeopathic drops, which some say do not work. 

I'm a little more hungry this time around and have let some stress and being away from home (and out of my routine) get to me. This usually results in me overeating, but last time I weighed (several days ago), I was at 280.6 pounds. I think I can fit into my 38" waist jeans and need to make another hole in my belt.


----------

